# 2006 sportsman 500 on-demand AWD



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking at one for sale and not sure if I like the on demand awd. What's your opinion? Better or worse then selectable 2 - 4wd? Or is it equipped with a selector? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The AWD system on the Polaris 4x4 ATVs works excellant. You just put it in the 4x4 mode and as soon as the rear wheels spin faster than the front wheels, BOTH front wheels will be activated with power.This happens before you even realize it too.

I had two Polaris ATV's, a 99 and 2000 model 4x4, both JUNK, but the AWD system was AWESUME.

Much improvements to the newer Polaris ATVs, you should'nt have any issues with.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

They have a selector switch near the throttle. You use the reverse over ride button on the left handle for AWD in reverse (safety feature).
I'm a Polaris guy, so I'm a little partial to them. My 2002 Sportsman 400 has been a perfect machine.

When I want AWD, its there. If you don't need it, just leave it in 2 wheel drive. If you're buying it for snow plowing, use low range....


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a 700 with the on demand. Yes it does have a selector switch for AWD or 2WD. Problem is the "on demand" is not selectable. I don't like it on the ice or snow. You can be going at a decent speed, then throttle it and the on demand will kick in. Also at high speeds over snow or ice and sometimes loose gravel, the on demand kicks in and it makes the front wheeels grab and it feels like the front end is shaking. I only have polaris' and sill stick with them, but the on demand is a bad idea to me.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I think there could be something wrong with your 700 Polaris 4x4. Bent drive shaft, out of balance,ect?

I had my 99 and 2000 Polairs ATVs on the ice/snow numerous times for numerous years and never had any issues with the front end shaking or the wheels grabbing when the AWD was activated. 

I like this AWD system on the newer Polaris myself.


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

My thoughts are when the awd engages unexpectedly, it will change the handling characteristics dramatically and you may not be ready for it. Also if your powering through with high rpm and it engages, could it do damage? Or is it a smooth transition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

xfactor said:


> My thoughts are when the awd engages unexpectedly, it will change the handling characteristics dramatically and you may not be ready for it. Also if your powering through with high rpm and it engages, could it do damage? Or is it a smooth transition?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The rear wheels need only to slip so very little and the front wheels (both) engage. If you're powering through something in 2 wheel drive and the rear wheels are spinning, putting it into AWD could tear things up. Of course if you read the manul (any brand), it explains it.

I've had this "02" since the fall of "01" and never once had a problem with it engaging. No matter what the speed, snow or ice. It has NEVER changed the handling caracteristics of the machine. Glare ice can be a problem with any AWD or 4x4. Much better off using 2 wheel drive on glare ice once you start moving.

What ever you get..... make sure its full four wheel drive! Some used machines, a friends Artic Cat, is about worthless in deep snow.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with encore as far as not worrying about self inflicted damage with the on demand. I am not disagreeing about the handling, but If you are riding through a turn on gravel, sand, snow, or ice and you power thru it, the on demand will kick in and you do notice it. If you have the front wheels turned you will feel a shaking since the two front wheels are now powering at the same speed and one is traveling farther than the other (because you are turning). Sometimes it is easier (and more fun) to spin the back wheels a little to negotiate a turn. Like I said, not arguing, but I would like to have 2WD, On Demand, or All Wheel be selectable. That is still not enough to make me get anything different than a Polaris though.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

2007 X2 in the classifieds. Sorry for the shameless plug!


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful input. Still searching for one though. Been checking craigslist regularly and it seems the "good" ones don't last long. (I'm always a "minute" late.:sad: What in your opinion is high miles or hours for a sportsman? I know the previous owners maintenance and care plays a role, but in general whats your thoughts? 
I'm looking to spend $4000 or less and would like a 500 or 600 twin. New 2009 500's are going for $4995 ($5600 after tax and fees) If anyone knows of a well cared for machine shoot me an email - [email protected]


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well if your looking for a v-twin, I don't think polaris makes a 500 twin. Can-am, kawi, arrtic cat make v twins.


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

pikeman1 said:


> Well if your looking for a v-twin, I don't think polaris makes a 500 twin. Can-am, kawi, arrtic cat make v twins.


Right you are. I should have made it clearer. I would prefer either Polaris.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

